# Poor Balen



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I think the 2 yr old love of his life has finally had enough......


Today hasnt been any different than usual, Balens nose up Koltons butt all day. Business as usual. Several times Kolton has turned around and ran right into Balen. Balen has rear ended Kolton a couple times. Balen tried to lay down by Kolton and knocked over Koltons building block "castle" and earlier today while we were outside, Balen was standing in Koltons way and wouldnt move so he could pull his wagon down the driveway-which threw Kolton into a tizzy.

So the two of them were laying on the floor, and Kolton got up to go into his room, and of course, Balen jumps up, and Kolton whirls around and sticks his hand out and says "NO BA-YEN!" "NOOOOO!" I guess Kolton didnt want Balen to follow his to his room, so I told Balen to lay back down, to which he hit the floor with a huff. Kolton went on into his room, and I went and sat with Balen on the floor to comfort him, lol. He just layed there, looking in Koltons direction.

I wanted to laugh but I kinda felt bad for Koltons frustration and Balens rejection. I think Balens heart is broken. 

What to do? lol


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol! Awww, poor guy!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I would have wanted to laugh also, poor Balen just does not understand why his best friend does not want to play with him. How long was Kolton in his room before he was back out and playing with Balen?


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> I would have wanted to laugh also, poor Balen just does not understand why his best friend does not want to play with him. How long was Kolton in his room before he was back out and playing with Balen?


Ha! Only about 20 minutes


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I think you should start planning on home schooling. Balen will be so sad when Kolten goes off to kindergarten. Quite a bond between those two.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm just so happy that you got such a good dog...truly a blessing for all and I can't say it enough


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Aww! I don't know the extent of Kolton's understanding or language skills, but maybe have a talk with Kolton about how Balen feels about being with him? He may end up deciding that since Balen cares about him so much, it's not the end of the world if he's in the way or knocks down some toys. He may end up being so flattered by Balen's devotion that he'll start overlooking some things! 

That bond is beyond amazing... I'll bet you that no kid ever gets away with messing with "Balen's boy"! :wub:


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Gretchen said:


> I think you should start planning on home schooling. Balen will be so sad when Kolten goes off to kindergarten. Quite a bond between those two.


Actually I was trying to figure out how I could send Balen to school with Kolton. 



llombardo said:


> I'm just so happy that you got such a good dog...truly a blessing for all and I can't say it enough


Thanks, he really has been a blessing!



Jag said:


> Aww! I don't know the extent of Kolton's understanding or language skills, but maybe have a talk with Kolton about how Balen feels about being with him? He may end up deciding that since Balen cares about him so much, it's not the end of the world if he's in the way or knocks down some toys. He may end up being so flattered by Balen's devotion that he'll start overlooking some things!
> 
> That bond is beyond amazing... I'll bet you that no kid ever gets away with messing with "Balen's boy"! :wub:


Kolton is actually starting to get a grasp on the emotions of others, so when he came back I did try to explain to him that Balen missed him (all of that 20 minutes, lol) and that Balen loved him. I dont know how much of that he actually absorbed, but I'm sure I'll get the chance to explain it again before its all said and done. lol

Their bond is amazing, but honestly it sort of scares me a little. It almost makes me wonder if Balen was put here for a "reason" for Kolton. So many people have told me how unusual it is for such a young male GSD to become so bonded to a toddler in the manner that he has. I dont know if that even makes sense to anyone. :crazy:


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Hmmmm....I dunno. I just watched "Signs" again, so my mind is in the same set as yours right now, heh. 

Balen sounds like a wonderful dog, and I would just enjoy each day, continuing to be watchful and mindful of both and let time take it's course. My pup absolutely adores my kids, and he can NOT stand it if they are outside without him. He is so happy to follow them around and play with them, and just BE with them. It's heartwarming for sure. 

I joked to some of my oldest daughter's boy "friends" (she's about to turn 17) that Rocket will be going in the backseat on all dates. I said it first smiling, and they laughed, then I got a dead-pan face and said "I'm serious"......the smiles suddenly faded and they all looked at Rocket sitting there and suddenly one had to "call his dad", one offered to "take my garbage out"....etc. Bwhahahah!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

> I joked to some of my oldest daughter's boy "friends" (she's about to turn 17) that Rocket will be going in the backseat on all dates. I said it first smiling, and they laughed, then I got a dead-pan face and said "I'm serious"......the smiles suddenly faded and they all looked at Rocket sitting there and suddenly one had to "call his dad", one offered to "take my garbage out"....etc. Bwhahahah!


:spittingcoffee: omg that is hilarious!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

LMAO ... I can just picture the look on their faces ... 

What an amazing bond between your child and dog ... cherish it!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

PatchonGSD said:


> Actually I was trying to figure out how I could send Balen to school with Kolton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think its instinct. I don't have small kids in my house on a regular basis, but when they are there my GSD is with them non stop. If they go to far you can see the worry in her eyes. She loves them.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Yep, my first GSD was the 'babysitter' for my kids. The youngest was your son's age... they were VERY close! :wub: He will protect your son the rest of his life, though. Hope he never gets picked on in Balen's presence!


----------

